# WTB: Sinn U1



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

*WTB: Sinn U1*


View Advert


Looking for a Sinn U1, preferably on Sinn rubber (to fit 7" wrist or larger), but will consider on a bracelet too.

Drop me a line with price, age & condition, etc if you have one you're willing to part with.

Thanks,
Andy




*Advertiser*

andy100



*Date*

27/08/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£0.01



*Category*

Wanted


----------

